
F1 'grid girls' may have lost their jobs, but are fighting back on Twitter - djsumdog
http://www.businessinsider.com/f1-grid-girls-have-lost-their-jobs-but-are-fighting-back-on-twitter-2018-2
======
ErikVandeWater
F1 seems less customer-centric entering 2018. With the implementation of the
ugly-as-sin "Halo" system: [https://www.autosport.com/f1/news/133617/how-the-
halo-will-c...](https://www.autosport.com/f1/news/133617/how-the-halo-will-
change-f1-in-2018)

And removing of the grid girls, F1 doesn't seem interested in maintaining the
pizzazz of the sport.

